# Saved 500 euro for SAME policy



## Mrs Vimes (5 Jan 2011)

Hi all,

Many thanks to PJ111 on  thread for telling us that the insurers are all covering children for free at the moment - mine was renewed in September but when I saw this I rang Quinn to cancel and start a new policy to take advantage. As the Quinn person I spoke to pointed out the cost for adults has gone up but for someone with children it's a huge saving - over 500 euro in our case!

As far as I can see it's only for the cheapest level of cover, but even that's a stretch at the moment so I'm delighted.

One thing to remember is that the government has been hiking the under-55 levy in December (another increase before Christmas) so I may have to restart again in December to beat next year's increase.

Again, thanks PJ111 and AAM

Sybil


----------



## pj111 (5 Jan 2011)

What policy were you on and how many adults and children are there?


----------



## Mrs Vimes (5 Jan 2011)

We're on Quinn's Essential Starter for 2 adults and 4 children - it's gone from 380x2 + 170x2 + 125x2 = 1350 down to 417x2 = 834.


----------



## pj111 (5 Jan 2011)

Consider changing the 2 adults to Company Health for €37 more per adult & 3% direct debit charge (!). This will give better access and lower excesses and will allow you the full cost of triple bypass surgery in Blackrock Clinic which you don't presently have ! Leave the children where they are. Remember in future that VHI don't charge for your 4th child and Aviva just charge the levy.


----------

